# Tanker strike!!



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Why are some people totally THICK. 
Ive just passed a garage with a line of cars about 30 of them trying to fill up because there is a threat by SHELL tanker drivers that they will start a four day strike on friday!.
This will only affect SHELL forecourts and no others.
And as SHELL account for 5% of the forecourts in the uk these KNOB JOCKEYS are going to start a wide spread panic and cause all the other forecourts to run low or even run out come the wekend!!
They all need [smiley=rifle.gif] 
Rant over sorry. 
I maybe should have gone to the flame room but i know many of you call here and not there. :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Totally agree with you............ there isn't any bloody shell garages around for miles where I am, and already people are queuing at every other forecourt :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Filled up at Shell on the way home - and there was hardly anybody there!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

"Don't panic" = People panic :?

Media should have starved it of publicity.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They need a copy of "The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy"


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> "Don't panic" = People panic :?
> 
> Media should have starved it of publicity.


Thing is this isnt a protest on fuel prices its for the drivers benefit only, :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

phodge said:


> Filled up at Shell on the way home - and there was hardly anybody there!


The large Shell garage I use is always very busy, they always have several pumps that are not in use for a particular grade and have motorists queing up only to find that the fuel they want is not at that island ......
but today it was the quietest I've seen it all year :?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

This panic buying is going to push the prices up again! :evil: :evil: :evil:

I can get by on Â£15 of petrol a week... I dont need a full tank all the time, why do people think they need to fill up over the slightest possibility of maybe a slim chance of an unlikely event of a brief fuel protest lowering the amount of fuel available at one type of garage :lol: :roll:

All I know is, the British people are f*cking retarded and are helping force up the price of fuel. Supply and demand over the 4 day strike will end in at least a 5p per litre rise! :evil: :x :evil:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

These media announcements really p!ss me off. I heard it on the radio this morning "People are being urged NOT to panic buy fuel". So what does everyone do, runs out & panic buys fuel. If they didn't have these announcements, I would bet that half the public would be none the wiser. The government and media should just keep their mouths shut and everyone will just carry on as normal and the strike will pass, with everyone getting the fuel they need.

And, by the way, have you seen the salaries these tanker drivers are on?!


----------



## Doofer (Sep 26, 2004)

TT_Broonster said:


> The government and media should just keep their mouths shut and everyone will just carry on as normal and the strike will pass, with everyone getting the fuel they need.


So where would this end Broonie?

If you don't report this, what else don't you report?

I want to make my own mind up, not be spoon fed information that is convenient for those that run the country.

Mind you, given the queues at filling stations this evening it does seem that, on average, we are a nation of brain dead f***wits that need protecting from ourselves


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

My wife works for the NHS they had an email today asking everybody to heed the Governments warning not to panic buy, and suggested all essential users fill up on the way home tonight! :?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

fishface said:


> My wife works for the NHS they had an email today asking everybody to heed the Governments warning not to panic buy, and suggested all essential users fill up on the way home tonight! :?


 [smiley=end.gif] F**kwits


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Doofer said:


> TT_Broonster said:
> 
> 
> > The government and media should just keep their mouths shut and everyone will just carry on as normal and the strike will pass, with everyone getting the fuel they need.
> ...


Yep, see what you're saying there. But they should give more consideration as to what they are saying and how they say it. As soon as you mention "panic", that's what people do! By all means, report that there is a strike planned by tanker drivers, that may affect a small number of petrol stations, but to give the impression that people may 'panic buy' as a result just magnifies the situation.

It's like shouting over a shopping centre tannoy "There's a bomb in the centre, but please don't panic"! :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The problem is when this Govt. say "Don't Panic" we instinctively do as they are a complete bunch of Morons


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Did anybody else see ITV's news tonight? I hadn't realised the figures involved in the Shell drivers dispute but find myself a bit narked. The average Shell driver currently earns Â£36000 and the claimed increase would see that rise to Â£39500!

Shell drivers - you drive lorries for a living, not exactly brain surgery is it?! Any time you fancy joining the real world, feel free. :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm in the wrong job....

:?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> I'm in the wrong job....
> 
> :?


Me too!

Group Buy on HGV courses anyone? :lol:


----------

